# Facebook keeping my bolt awake



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone else have this problem? Facebook's partial wake usage on my phone today was over 3 hours. I was at work this whole time, only using my phone for some texts. Is there any Facebook replacement apps just like the many I have seen for twitter, that include chat?
Any input would be great.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I use friendcaster, not sure if it does chat cuz I use other programs for that.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I will check it out, as long as there is some other option for chat i don't mind using another application for it.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

WBMc36 said:


> Anyone else have this problem? Facebook's partial wake usage on my phone today was over 3 hours. I was at work this whole time, only using my phone for some texts. Is there any Facebook replacement apps just like the many I have seen for twitter, that include chat?
> Any input would be great.


Make sure you're logged off chat if not using it. I have found that to always be the culprit.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

